# Mineralize Skinfinish Naturals...Breakouts anyone?



## PBunnieP (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I just got back from a trip down to the CCO at Tullalip, as was STOKED when they actually had a ton of Mineralize Skinish Naturals because I've always wanted to try them. I grabs one and didn't even look at the ingredients until i got back home.

Now that I'm sitting here and reading the back, it contains BISMUTH OXYCHLORIDE! [Though it is listed near the end] I had recently survied [and recovering] a BAD BAD break out/clogged pores from L'Oreal Bare Natural Mineral Makeup which also contained the same ingredient. I am scared that the MSF might do the same thing to me.

Has ANYONE had any type of reaction or break outs from the Mineralize Skinfinish Naturals? I was hoping to use this as a all over face powder/light founation. Is there a way for me to minimize breakouts...like wear it over a primer? Or only for highlight? i was so excited but now i'm quite frustrated


----------



## annikay (Oct 13, 2008)

I found a pretty good article about this here

Bismuth Oxychloride in Mineral Makeup

But I can't help you in that Loreal was fine for me and I haven't tried MSFN yet, but will. I really hope it will agree with me!


----------



## revinn (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been using MSFN over my foundation for almost a year now, and I don't think it caused any breakouts.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Bismuth Doesn't clog pores at all, it's just that some people are allergic to it. It's most likey that your Loreal makeup had about 20 other things in the ingredients that broke you out. If it helps *everything *makes me breakout/clogs my pores but bare minerals, which of course contains bismuth, is the only thing that never clogged my pores, it just made me SUPER shiny. If you're allergic it could "break you out" but don't worry about it clogging your pores. Besides you said it was listed near the end, which means there's barely any in there...just try it and see!


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 14, 2008)

That baby clogged my pores BIG time, that and made me look like an oil slick. I hate it.


----------



## matsubie (Oct 14, 2008)

i use MSFN every day for the last 6 months and haven't had any breakouts.
i've read from a couple of places that this product made some people break out so i was kinda hesitant to try this, but this product worked out really well for me.  i just use select cover-up to cover the little blotchy areas and i use the 187 to brush the MSFN over my face.  it gives it a really nice, light, clean coverage/finish and i can't live without it now.


----------



## caramel_geek (Oct 17, 2008)

I use MSFN everyday as a light foundation (for more than 3 months already). It didn't cause any break-outs at all. In fact, it's soooo gorgeous. It gives you that natural looking glow that's not OTT.
I've never tried the L'Oreal one before. So, can't say much in terms of comparison.
For reference, I have combination skin. My T-zone is oily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really hope I can help somemore. Good luck! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## talste (Oct 17, 2008)

I get red spots after using MSF's & Mineralize satin finish. 
 Unfortunately MAC foundations & face products just don't agree with my skin


----------



## annikay (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd like to add that while L'oreal was fine for me in that it didn't cause breakouts or itching, it was THICK and CHALKY, just sat on the top of my skin and my skin was very oily after a while (more so than with regular foundation or powder foundation) so I would not recommend it to anyone. Besides I'm pretty much done with any other makeup than MAC and Lumene, a Finnish brand also sold in the US (for my eyebrows, their pencils and wax are great).


----------



## anshu7 (Oct 18, 2008)

i have used msf natural and it didnt cause any breakouts if u r scared of bismuth u may want to give everyday minerals a try


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Oct 19, 2008)

MSFNs never made me break out...in reality, they helped my skin. I actually tend to stay away from all l'oreal products, because they pretty much suck [except for mascara and liner, from what I hear]. 

Basically, everyone's skin is different. MSFN is a really great powder, so give it a chance. If it doesn't work out, chuck it and try Revlon's powder - its just as good as MSFNs, if not better. HTH. xx


----------

